# Not Rv Related, But Wish Me Luck



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

If anyone is around Philly on Sunday, come check out the Philadelphia Triathlon in the Fairmount Park area. I'll be competing for the 5th year, it's a great race. Just shy of a mile swim in the Schuylkill River (assuming rain doesn't pollute the water, in which case they replace the swim with a 4 mile run), then a 25 mile bike and finally a 6.2 mile run. I race for Team Javelin but I need to get an Outbackers.com race suit!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Best of luck to you!

Mark


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Holly Mackrel! It would take me a week to do that...

Good Luck!

Carey


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Holly Mackrel! It would take me a week to do that...
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Carey


X2


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> If anyone is around Philly on Sunday, come check out the Philadelphia Triathlon in the Fairmount Park area. I'll be competing for the 5th year, it's a great race. Just shy of a mile swim in the Schuylkill River (assuming rain doesn't pollute the water, in which case they replace the swim with a 4 mile run), then a 25 mile bike and finally a 6.2 mile run. I race for Team Javelin but I need to get an Outbackers.com race suit!


Assuming the rain doesn't pollute the water???? You folks either have some very nice rivers, or some nasty rain. Hope the race went well.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That far down the Schuylkill, they hope the river doesn't pollute the rain.....

Steve


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Your swimming in the Schuylkill River?? in Philly? (Just remember not to swallow any water) All kidding aside, I wish you the best of luck. I am in Philly 4 days a week for work, but, not Sunday.

Good Luck!!


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Had a beautiful day and a good race. I tried to minimize my 'consumption' of the river water but over the course of a mile swim you can't help but take a couple mouthfuls. One benefit of the rain was that we had a nice current at our backs for the swim!

I've done this race all 5 years...they've only had to cancel the swim once when we had huge downpours the day before. There was furniture floating downriver.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

jcat67 said:


> If anyone is around Philly on Sunday, come check out the Philadelphia Triathlon in the Fairmount Park area. I'll be competing for the 5th year, it's a great race. Just shy of a mile swim in the Schuylkill River (assuming rain doesn't pollute the water, in which case they replace the swim with a 4 mile run), then a 25 mile bike and finally a 6.2 mile run. I race for Team Javelin but I need to get an Outbackers.com race suit!


Assuming the rain doesn't pollute the water???? You folks either have some very nice rivers, or some nasty rain. Hope the race went well.
[/quote]

It's not the rain that does the polluting, but rather what it washes into the river along with it! The water quality can really suffer with runoff from the surrounding city.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

sydmeg1012 said:


> It's not the rain that does the polluting, but rather what it washes into the river along with it! The water quality can really suffer with runoff from the surrounding city.


EEEK!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Holly Mackrel! It would take me a week to do that...
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Carey


X2








[/quote]
X 3

Well, I'm assuming it could take a week to find my body after I drowned halfway through the swim!


----------

